# RCS Issues



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a 5g redcherryshrimp tank with java moss, 2x marimo, white sand from IPU with a HOB slim filter with a sponge over it. there is no carbon filter media pad. the tank has been on for about 3months, i changed substrate from light grave to sand about a month ago. ph is 7 nitrate 0 i dont have KH or GH tester. the issue is that whenever the RCS gets big, about 0.7inch they seem to just die off. there were three that were berried but died before they dropped. i'm not exactly sure what the problem is but i'm assuming there's not enough calcium so that as the shrimps get old they lose the ability to molt and die? all the smaller ones seem really active but the bigger ones seem to die off one by one once a week. just hoping someone could maybe point out possible issues. i'm planning to buy some crushed coral and add them to the filter at the end of the week. thanks in advance.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

having similar experience....

I have only lost 3 so far...they all look mature and colourful. Not sure whats going on. The water always test out good...

Cheers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy a GH\KH test kit, it could be your water buffering. Before I changed to ADA soil I experienced the same issues from the inert gravel (no buffering capabilities). They're probably not able to molt properly and are dying as a result.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i see. i was wondering that, thinking about setting up another tank with ecocomplete and hopefully theyll survive until that's cycled.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd stick with ADA Soil or florabase, I've had great success in both.

Right now I have 6 cherries in my 10 gallon, and haven't done a water change in 6 months, they're just living off of algae in the tank without any issues, and are still (inter) breeding.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got black onyx sand in mine now and had the same problem at one time, but since I added the crushed coral to the filter I've noticed major improvements in color & no deaths at all. Plus I finally seen my biggest molt for the first time. I don't hardly do any water changes , if any , either or hardly even test the water and everything has been fine. I do add some akalinity booster to my water to be added since the KH/GH is 0 from the tap. J&L carries a GH/KH combo test kit for $6.95 if your in need of one . Here's the link API GH/KH Freshwater Test Kit


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had the same problem too, not seeing many molts. and a death every couple of days. I have a lightly planted 40 gal with regular gravel with some java and flame moss. What are the best parameters for the RCS in terms of GH/KH/PH water temp and so forth. Could you also explain why the crushed coral in the filter, many thanks. I don't want to hurt any more shrimpies. Also, has anyone ever had shrimp food decay and look like a cloud of tiny bubbles on the gravel floor only after a day. Am I feeding too much. Sorry for the hijack


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dosan, PH is debatable, they breed in a wide range of PH levels. KH keeps your PH level constant\prevents swings.

Your GH should be at least 4 or 5 I think, so you should be adding buffer additives. Crushed coral does this as well, adding calcium. Buffers will have both Ca and Mg though.

You need to pull out any food they don't eat as it will grow fungus on it which pollutes your tank with the decay.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

As effox has said, RCS can adapt to a wide range of pH, as long as it's not too far from neutral. What's more important is that the pH be kept constant. And yes, it does sound like you're feeding a bit too much dosan.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Happened to me before.. my RCS wiped out. it was because my tap water has GH value of 0-1 which made almost every molt deadly to the shrimps. I agree with everybody else that you should get GH test kit and i use Nutrafin African cichlid conditioner to increase GH. I think Fluval has a new shrimp mineral suppplement that adjust GH without changing pH but i suspect it's exactly the same as the African cichlid conditioner


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Effox. I crush flakes so that some of the smaller shrimp can handle food so I'll start putting less in. The shrimp wafer I break into 3 pieces and spread around the tank so all can enjoy but they don't finish it. Guess I need smaller portions too. Lastly my GH is 3.5, KH is 2.5 and PH is 7.6 I use equilibrium and alkaline buffer to move my GH/KH numbers but I don't use a additive to lower my PH hence it's so high. Any thoughts most welcome, thanks. Luis


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks WSL and Lamyfung, man I type slow. L


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy some crab cuisine from hikari
It has calcium and will help with the molting
Sherry


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

ARRRRGH !!! 
Another 4 cooked shrimp since yesterday afternoon. It does seem like Hotel California, all the shrimp can come, but they never leave. I'm at a loss as for what to do. My amm/trite/trate are 0/0/<5 ph is 7.5/6 and water temp is 78. The bodies are all cooked looking and soft so I guess it because they are not surviving after their molt. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks, Luis


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Dosan said:


> ARRRRGH !!!
> Another 4 cooked shrimp since yesterday afternoon. It does seem like Hotel California, all the shrimp can come, but they never leave. I'm at a loss as for what to do. My amm/trite/trate are 0/0/<5 ph is 7.5/6 and water temp is 78. The bodies are all cooked looking and soft so I guess it because they are not surviving after their molt. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks, Luis


- *Slowly* increase your GH to 5 or 6.
- Buy Crab Cuisine as Fraggalrock suggested (as it contains calcium) which is very necessary for successful molting


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

TY Effox
Looks like I jumped the gun. Another one gone now and it looks like I'm going to pay for being impatient. I've already added Equilibrium to the tank to bring the GH to 7.5 in one shot this morning. Should I do a w/c to bring the level back down a bit or should I just wait and see. I probably shocked the one that died from the 3 point spike in GH. I'm such a goof


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a live and learn scenario Dosan. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

totally read yours and told myself "see what he did? dont do it!" sorry about your shrimp but thanks... i think i'm going to get some crushed coral and do it slowly.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Another 4 gone today. thought I was good b/c no deaths yesterday, but alas 4 more checked out. This time something strange, 2 of the 4 were not post molt soft. Something else is going on, most likely me stirring the substrate or soap on my hands. Anyways last question, the Hikari shrimp cuisine has the same calcium ingredients as their algae wafer in that both have calcium iodate and calcium pantothenate. I am currently feeding them the algae wafer so is that enough source of calcium or is the cuisine still better. Thanks, Luis


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I find cherries like a more meaty diet than crystal red. I fed mine what I feed my cories. tetra tablet, wardley shrimp pellet. and when I had discus, beef heart mixed. I don't have cherries anymore. More or less, they were more assertive with the food than the Corydoras.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been feeding my cherries NLS crustacean food, Fluval shrimp food, and sinking wafers or spirulina, but I've noticed that they also seem to love the occasional frozen bloodworm. They seem quite omnivorous.



EDGE said:


> I find cherries like a more meaty diet than crystal red. I fed mine what I feed my cories. tetra tablet, wardley shrimp pellet. and when I had discus, beef heart mixed. I don't have cherries anymore. More or less, they were more assertive with the food than the Corydoras.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

They never touched the hikari algae wafer or the algae in the tank. 100+ shrimps and not a dent in the algae when I had them in the 75g. lol


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Edge
My cherries go ape #@?! seconds after the wafer hits the floor. It's like a mugging. I'm doing something wrong in terms of care for the shrimp, but I don't know what. Anyways, was just trying to avoid buying another type of food if I didn't have to for the calcium. Luis


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ive had those hikari wafers and other wafers for pleco and i find that nothing in any of my past tanks ever touched them, not cory, cherryshrimp, amano shrimp, pleco, oto nor marbled crayfish. the only thing that seems to nip on them a little are guppies and snails.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe I bought a funny batch of wafers, lol. My shrimp literally circle the pieces in the tank and jostle for positions to gain access to feed on them.


----------

